# Shredding



## Kacu

Wie ktoś co to znaczy?

"If you're shredding with another biker, it doesn't| matter if you share a language."


Jeśli ... to bariera językowa nie ma znaczenia. Czy się mylę?? 

Zdanie jest w kontekście wspólnej jazdy na rowerze.


----------



## Thomas1

Zastanawiam się, czy może tu chodzić o wspólną jazdę, zwłaszcza ostrą, agresywną. Spójrz na drugą definicję w tym słowniku. Co do drugiej części zdania, to mam wątpliwości, bo wynika z niej coś zupełnie odwrotnego do tego, co napisałeś.


----------



## BezierCurve

Zobacz tutaj, druga odpowiedź.


----------



## LilianaB

Kacu said:


> Wie ktoś co to znaczy?
> 
> "If you're shredding with another biker, it doesn't| matter if you share a language."
> 
> 
> Jeśli ... to bariera językowa nie ma znaczenia. Czy się mylę??
> 
> Zdanie jest w kontekście wspólnej jazdy na rowerze.



It just means riding, having fun. It does not have anything to do with language. (slang, or bikers jargon).


----------



## Kacu

Czyli można to przetłumaczyć jako:

"Jeśli dobrze się bawisz z innymi (rowerzystami), język nie ma znaczenia."


----------



## BezierCurve

A pewnie; dla mnie OK.


----------



## Thomas1

Inne propozycje:
Jeśli dobrze Ci się jeździ z innymi...
Jeśli jeździsz z innymi i masz/czerpiesz z tego przyjemność...
Język nie ma znaczenia, ważne (jest), że jeździcie razem i że sprawia wam to przyjemność.

PS: wydaje mi się, że tłumaczenie drugiej części z pierwszego postu jest jednak OK.


----------



## Kacu

Ok. Dzięki za pomoc.


----------



## Thomas1

Natknąłem się jeszcze na "śmigać", które też mogłoby pasować w tym kontekście (zob. tu).


----------

